# Foley bulb induction



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone have experience or information regarding this? Does it work? Ups and downs of it? Just collecting info. Thanks


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I didn't have this, but as a vbac it was the only induction option offered in my last pregnancy so I did a lot of research.







There's some nice info here and here.

Basically, this method "works" in two ways. On the one hand it can be a lot like a membrane sweep... the foley is inserted through the cervix and inflated/filled to lift the membranes off the cervix and stimulate hormone production. On the other hand, the foley is also pressing down evenly/firmly on the cervix in the hopes of manually "opening" the cervix itself. So the goal is a combo of dilation and hormone production, leading to the body kicking into birth mode and taking over the process.

It works for some mamas and not others but it's generally considered the safest induction technique for a vbac mama (since it doesn't involve outside medication). I've been told that it can be really uncomfortable, but a few women have told me they really didn't notice much discomfort.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I like it. I've seen it work most of the time.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I had it done, it was very annoying because the bulb kept popping out. It was done on TOP of pitocin. I wish I could erase that experience from my memory.


----------



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

I just had a client induced last week who asked her midwife about this option. She was told that because she was already 2cm, it would not be very effective. The idea is that it actually works better on a cervix that is closed, as the mechanical opening of the cervix releases the prostaglandins. For her, it would only go two more cm, since they fall out at 4cm. Just thought I'd share, 'cause I hadn't heard that before. 'Course, this was my first induction (other than my own!).


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I had a successful foley induction with my first vba2c in August 2006. My story is here If you have any more specific questions, i would be happy to answer them!


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

I had one. It worked and I did not really find it uncomfortable at all.


----------

